# RAFFLE #7 ZENITH WIRE WHEELS



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A FREE DRAWING FOR A SET OF WHEELS 

ONLY LAY-IT-LOW MEMBERS TAHT HAVE PARTICIPATED IN A RAFFLE CAN PLAY 

HERE ARE THE RULES 

SEND A ENVALOPE TO:

BIG BODY CUSTOMS
13194 PARMOUNT BLVD A 
SOUTH GATE CA 90280

ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS HAVE YOUR RETURN ADDRESS WITH YOUR LAY-IT-LOW NAME ON THE ENVALOPE WITH YOUR INFO 

THERE WILL ONLY BE 30 DAYS TO ENTER I WILL POST DAILY WHO'S LETTER I HAVE RECIEVED 
HERE IS WHY IT IS SO IMPORTANT ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,THE PEOPLE THAT ENTER AND DONT WIN WILL ALLREADY BE ENTERED IN THE NEXT FREE DRAWING 

WINNER WILL RECIEVE A ALL CHROME SET OF 13 OR 14INCH ZENITH WIRE WHEELS CHOICE OF STRAIGHT LACE OR X-LACE 

WINNER WILL ONLY BE REQUIRED TO PAY UPGRADES AND SHIPPING


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

THATS TIGHT


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

Damn, now thats a deal..


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

IM A LOWRIDER PEOPLE AND I LOVE MY PEOPLE


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

DAMN, thats whats up!

so you wont do numbers? your going to just pick out a screen name or how will it work?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

YEP JUST THE NAMES


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

much props for this shit


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

LOOK AT IT LIKE THIS 35 CENT TO WIN A SET OF WHEELS DAMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 21 2008, 08:47 PM~9999675
> *LOOK AT IT LIKE THIS 35 CENT TO WIN A SET OF WHEELS DAMMMMMMMMMM
> *


yeah the raffles have been hella fun to watch..but this takes the cake. shows you really care bout this lifestyle.


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

:0 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

are you allowing the winners to enter too?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

YES SIR


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

MY LETTER IS READY TO GO


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

nice!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 21 2008, 06:58 PM~9999809
> *YES SIR
> *


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

already licked and stamped :cheesy:


----------



## Loner (Feb 7, 2006)

Damn im going to have to wait till tomorrow im at work. So just write all your info on a piece of paper and mail it to you right?


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Walking mine out to the box. These have been fun to watch and participate in, Much appreciation from small time riders with families like me. Thanks to Big Body Customs


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

you are the fuckin man!!!!... I will have my letter mailed shortly!!!!! Thanks man for all you do!!!!! #1 in my book!!!!!


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

jd is parmount or paramount blvd?


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Feb 21 2008, 10:26 PM~10000164
> *jd is parmount or paramount blvd?
> *


IT'S PARAMOUNT BLVD


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

I got the first entry!
:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loner_@Feb 21 2008, 09:21 PM~10000108
> *Damn im going to have to wait till tomorrow im at work. So just write all your info on a piece of paper and mail it to you right?
> *


NOPE JUST THE RETURN ADDRESS BUT IF YA WANT TO SEND ME A LETTER THATS COOL TOOOOOOOOO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loner (Feb 7, 2006)

Ok got it empty envelope with return address


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 21 2008, 09:24 PM~9999354
> *WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A FREE DRAWING FOR A SET OF WHEELS
> 
> ONLY LAY-IT-LOW MEMBERS TAHT HAVE PARTICIPATED IN A RAFFLE CAN PLAY
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

mines in the mailbox :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Feb 21 2008, 09:25 PM~10001799
> *mines in the mailbox :0
> *


x2 :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

mine too :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

damm good deal sending my letter today :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

now what if i was going to buy a # can I still send for the free set after you receive the money for the rafel #6?


----------



## Tha Barber (Dec 21, 2006)

Just sent mine.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

nope sorry it only for raffle 1-5


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

sent my letter today! holla! :biggrin: my bomb needs some zeniths!!!!


----------



## 83 buick regal (Oct 19, 2007)

SENT MINES THANKS ALOT HOMIE


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

mine is out..


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Mine too, I couldn't afford an envelope so i made my own  :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Sent mine today Iam in WI so it sould be there in a couple of weeks :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Feb 22 2008, 02:00 PM~10005505
> *Mine too,  I couldn't afford an envelope so i made my own    :biggrin:
> *



All you need is a slip and fall in da' sto'. Youll get a jaw breaker too!


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

Sending mine out tomorrow morning :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

dun & dun :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Feb 22 2008, 03:56 PM~10005489
> *mine is out..
> *


x2 Wish me luck, guys!! :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

Mailin her in from canada...Could take awhile :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

You takin credit cards again??


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

YES BUT YOUR IN THE WRONG RAFFLE ITS RAFFLE #6


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Mailed mine today.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:0


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

sending mine out this week


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

can you guys tell me how this works, i want to join in................thanks fellas.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cleAn85_@Feb 23 2008, 09:09 PM~10015343
> *can you guys tell me how this works, i want to join in................thanks fellas.
> *


go to raffle #6


----------



## solowbx (Dec 12, 2006)

SENT MINE OUT


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

just sent my envelope in the mail :biggrin: 
come on new set of zeniths


----------



## hotlink80 (Jun 13, 2007)

sent mine out 2day! thanks for the freebee JD good lookin out homie!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ALLWAYS :biggrin: MY PLEASURE


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Havent Paid Much Attn To The Wheels & Tire Section...




And It Bites Me In The Fawking Ass! :angry: 




Since I Cant Enter, GOOD LUCK HOMIES! Break A Lug Nut, I Mean Leg! :roflmao:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> MY LETTER IS READY TO GO
> [/b]



:angry: 


*
MINE IS TOO THEN!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

vote for my set up for the free adexhttp://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=394012&st=40


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

any mail come in yet?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

gotta support that!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 24 2008, 11:39 PM~10022640
> *Havent Paid Much Attn To The Wheels & Tire Section...
> And It Bites Me In The Fawking Ass!  :angry:
> Since I Cant Enter, GOOD LUCK HOMIES! Break A Lug Nut, I Mean Leg! :roflmao:
> *


buy a spot on raffle # 6


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

My envelope is on it's way.


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

so is mine... :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

just sent mine out


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

i recieved alot of letters in the past 2 days some were perfect some were wrong but its all good thanks fellas


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Wrong how?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

you cant miss mine


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

tell us who's you got???? :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

mine was empty


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 27 2008, 08:47 PM~10045733
> *tell us who's you got???? :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


I WILL ON MONDAY AFTER THE SHOW I GOT ALOT TO DO


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

to late to enter the free raffle?


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

NOPE


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

I sent mine............considering who sent it , its probably WRONG


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Feb 29 2008, 05:07 AM~10056887
> *I sent mine............considering who sent it , its probably WRONG
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

sent :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

what does it mean that i have to have participated in a raffle before? this would be the first , can i still get in on this?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Feb 29 2008, 07:28 PM~10061346
> *what does it mean that i have to have participated in a raffle before? this would be the first , can i still get in on this?
> *


nope you had to get in on 1 thru 5 to get in on the free raffle but you can buy a spot on #6 :biggrin:


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

Sent mine today.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

sending mine out now


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 1 2008, 08:38 AM~10063955
> *sending mine out now
> *


in the mail :cheesy:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

when is this mail raffle over? or when is the winner announced?


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

he said a month so i guess its somewhere around the 21st


----------



## HardTimes92 (Mar 11, 2004)

sending out tommorrow good lookin out homeboy


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Sent out on Friday!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 26 2008, 08:36 AM~10033330
> *vote for my set up for the free adexhttp://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=394012&st=40
> *


MINES CLEANER :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

so kick rocks


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Post up any new ones you recieve. :biggrin:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

so who all have you recieved so far?


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

OKAY THESE ARE THE NAMES I HAVE SO FAR  

G DUP G BODY
PURPLE HAZE
IMPALA 631
TOPLESS 66
77TOWNCAR
DRUCIFER
WRAZED WRONG
IN YA MOUF
LAYZEEBOI
B-DOG
VAZQUEZ
MAC2LAC
JUSTRITE
NATIVE MONEY
SJ TOROKITA
41CHEV
CLASSIC LANDAU
FOOL2
HOTLINK 80
GLOSS HOGG
ONE OF A KIND
G-BODY4 LIFE
TATT2DANNY
LUXURYLOWS
DOMINANCE CC
AFIERRO
DIRTY_DUECE
LONER
DAORIGINATOR 64
K DIAZ
RAGTOP TED
SOLOWBX
83_BUICK REGAL
CORE
REGALRIDER86
GRIMMIS
63SSRIDER
DJ BIZZ
BIG SHOD
THA BARBER
OLD LEROY
AGAIN PLEASE PUT YOUR SCREEN NAME ON THE ENVELOPE


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

NICE


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Mar 3 2008, 06:41 PM~10080175
> *NICE
> *



Twice! :biggrin:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 3 2008, 05:40 PM~10080167
> *OKAY THESE ARE THE NAMES I HAVE SO FAR
> 
> G DUP G BODY
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

Excellent. Thanks.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

humm only 40 i would have thought more :biggrin:


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 3 2008, 09:04 PM~10081503
> *humm only 40 i would have thought more :biggrin:
> *


hes not counting how many times u entered :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

well alright :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

STILL WAITNIG


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Cool I just sent mine in today!


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 3 2008, 05:40 PM~10080167
> *OKAY THESE ARE THE NAMES I HAVE SO FAR
> 
> G DUP G BODY
> ...


:cheesy:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 3 2008, 08:40 PM~10080167
> *OKAY THESE ARE THE NAMES I HAVE SO FAR
> 
> G DUP G BODY
> ...



Hey my nscreen ame isnt on that list homie? unless you used my last name VASQUEZ?


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 3 2008, 06:40 PM~10080167
> *OKAY THESE ARE THE NAMES I HAVE SO FAR
> 
> G DUP G BODY
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 3 2008, 10:26 PM~10081766
> *STILL WAITNIG
> *


mine goes out this week :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 3 2008, 06:40 PM~10080167
> *OKAY THESE ARE THE NAMES I HAVE SO FAR
> 
> G DUP G BODY
> ...


nice, i wasn't shure if it made it or not   :biggrin: 
when is the dead line for this drawing?


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

nice when is this drawing??


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 3 2008, 06:40 PM~10080167
> *OKAY THESE ARE THE NAMES I HAVE SO FAR
> 
> G DUP G BODY
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 3 2008, 08:40 PM~10080167
> *OKAY THESE ARE THE NAMES I HAVE SO FAR
> 
> G DUP G BODY
> ...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Mar 4 2008, 01:19 PM~10086225
> *nice when is this drawing??
> *


END OF MARCH


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

NEW NAMES ADDED 

DINO
Chevillacs
G DUP G BODY
PURPLE HAZE
IMPALA 631
TOPLESS 66
77TOWNCAR
DRUCIFER
WRAZED WRONG
IN YA MOUF
LAYZEEBOI
B-DOG
VAZQUEZ
MAC2LAC
JUSTRITE
NATIVE MONEY
SJ TOROKITA
41CHEV
CLASSIC LANDAU
FOOL2
HOTLINK 80
GLOSS HOGG
ONE OF A KIND
G-BODY4 LIFE
TATT2DANNY
LUXURYLOWS
DOMINANCE CC
AFIERRO
DIRTY_DUECE
LONER
DAORIGINATOR 64
K DIAZ
RAGTOP TED
SOLOWBX
83_BUICK REGAL
CORE
REGALRIDER86
GRIMMIS
63SSRIDER
DJ BIZZ
BIG SHOD
THA BARBER
OLD LEROY
AGAIN PLEASE PUT YOUR SCREEN NAME ON THE ENVELOPE


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 4 2008, 03:29 PM~10087628
> *END OF MARCH
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 4 2008, 03:29 PM~10087628
> *END OF MARCH
> *


cool sounds good jd :biggrin: you should do one now for the people who replied so quik :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 87eightysevenchevy (Jan 9, 2008)

DAM U.S MAIL U STILL DIDNT GET MINE


----------



## 87eightysevenchevy (Jan 9, 2008)

DAM U.S MAIL U STILL DIDNT GET MINE


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

MY NAME AINT ON THE LIST HOMIE :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WTF LET ME CHECK AGAIN SORRY


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 3 2008, 07:40 PM~10080167
> *OKAY THESE ARE THE NAMES I HAVE SO FAR
> 
> G DUP G BODY
> ...


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

damn mine got there quicker than i expected :0


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 4 2008, 07:56 PM~10088837
> *WTF LET ME CHECK AGAIN SORRY
> *



? LMK HOMIE ?


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Mar 4 2008, 11:54 PM~10090982
> *? LMK HOMIE ?
> *



TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

NEW NAMES ADDED 

HARDTIMES92
Chevillacs
G DUP G BODY
PURPLE HAZE
IMPALA 631
TOPLESS 66
77TOWNCAR
DRUCIFER
WRAZED WRONG
IN YA MOUF
LAYZEEBOI
B-DOG
VAZQUEZ
MAC2LAC
JUSTRITE
NATIVE MONEY
SJ TOROKITA
41CHEV
CLASSIC LANDAU
FOOL2
HOTLINK 80
GLOSS HOGG
ONE OF A KIND
G-BODY4 LIFE
TATT2DANNY
LUXURYLOWS
DOMINANCE CC
AFIERRO
DIRTY_DUECE
LONER
DAORIGINATOR 64
K DIAZ
RAGTOP TED
SOLOWBX
83_BUICK REGAL
CORE
REGALRIDER86
GRIMMIS
63SSRIDER
DJ BIZZ
BIG SHOD
THA BARBER
OLD LEROY
AGAIN PLEASE PUT YOUR SCREEN NAME ON THE ENVELOPE


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

shit, I thought I did



> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 5 2008, 06:14 PM~10097991
> *NEW NAMES ADDED
> 
> HARDTIMES92
> ...


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

the list is looking good :cheesy:


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

Damn mine still hasn't gotten there???

This sucks maybe I gotta send another one... :angry:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 5 2008, 08:14 PM~10097991
> *NEW NAMES ADDED
> 
> HARDTIMES92
> ...


TTT


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

Sent mine today! Thanks!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Mar 6 2008, 04:11 PM~10106701
> *Sent mine today! Thanks!!
> *


*ME 2* :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

Any update on the list?

Did you get mine yet???

I put all my info on an index card inside the envelope.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

NEW NAMES ADDED

CADDYLAC 
THE BIG M BIKER
DJBIZZ1
GET IT RIGHT
SCRAPPING MAZDA MINI
WSH_81
87 EIGHTYSEVENCHEVY
SIC"N"TWISTED
JBUG68
DINO
Chevillacs
G DUP G BODY
PURPLE HAZE
IMPALA 631
TOPLESS 66
77TOWNCAR
DRUCIFER
WRAZED WRONG
IN YA MOUF
LAYZEEBOI
B-DOG
VAZQUEZ
MAC2LAC
JUSTRITE
NATIVE MONEY
SJ TOROKITA
41CHEV
CLASSIC LANDAU
FOOL2
HOTLINK 80
GLOSS HOGG
ONE OF A KIND
G-BODY4 LIFE
TATT2DANNY
LUXURYLOWS
DOMINANCE CC
AFIERRO
DIRTY_DUECE
LONER
DAORIGINATOR 64
K DIAZ
RAGTOP TED
SOLOWBX
83_BUICK REGAL
CORE
REGALRIDER86
GRIMMIS
63SSRIDER
DJ BIZZ
BIG SHOD
THA BARBER
OLD LEROY
AGAIN PLEASE PUT YOUR SCREEN NAME ON THE ENVELOPE


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Individuals95+Mar 7 2008, 09:06 PM~10116498-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 87eightysevenchevy (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 8 2008, 03:15 PM~10122108
> *NEW NAMES ADDED
> 
> WSH_81
> ...


ya i finaly made it  :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

10 days left?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

can we still join?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CORE+Mar 10 2008, 09:33 PM~10137497-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

can we still join?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CORE+Mar 10 2008, 09:33 PM~10137497-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

can we still join?


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 8 2008, 03:15 PM~10122108
> *NEW NAMES ADDED
> 
> THE BIG M BIKERDJBIZZ1
> ...


Thanks for the chance JD


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

NEW NAMES ADDED

CADDYLAC 
THE BIG M BIKER
DJBIZZ1
GET IT RIGHT
SCRAPPING MAZDA MINI
WSH_81
87 EIGHTYSEVENCHEVY
SIC"N"TWISTED
JBUG68
DINO
Chevillacs
G DUP G BODY
PURPLE HAZE
IMPALA 631
TOPLESS 66
77TOWNCAR
DRUCIFER
WRAZED WRONG
IN YA MOUF
LAYZEEBOI
B-DOG
VAZQUEZ
MAC2LAC
JUSTRITE
NATIVE MONEY
SJ TOROKITA
41CHEV
CLASSIC LANDAU
FOOL2
HOTLINK 80
GLOSS HOGG
ONE OF A KIND
G-BODY4 LIFE
TATT2DANNY
LUXURYLOWS
DOMINANCE CC
AFIERRO
DIRTY_DUECE
LONER
DAORIGINATOR 64
K DIAZ
RAGTOP TED
SOLOWBX
83_BUICK REGAL
CORE
REGALRIDER86
GRIMMIS
63SSRIDER
DJ BIZZ
BIG SHOD
THA BARBER
OLD LEROY
AGAIN PLEASE PUT YOUR SCREEN NAME ON THE ENVELOPE


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

sent :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Im on the list!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

*whats the raffle date?*



> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 10 2008, 09:34 PM~10139216
> *NEW NAMES ADDED
> 
> CADDYLAC
> ...


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THERE IS NO DATE WE ARE WAITING FOR ALL THE PLAYERS TO SEND IN THERE ENTRYS


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

how many left to send in????????i want my new zeniths :cheesy:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

just sent my entry.. :thumbsup:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 11 2008, 07:28 PM~10146092
> *THERE IS NO DATE WE ARE WAITING FOR ALL THE PLAYERS TO SEND IN THERE ENTRYS
> *


cool, that will work. :biggrin:


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

Sent :biggrin:


----------



## 87eightysevenchevy (Jan 9, 2008)

guys can u help me i cant decide if i want 13 0r 14 s when i win so many decisions so lil time


----------



## 87eightysevenchevy (Jan 9, 2008)

lolololol :machinegun: :machinegun: :roflmao: :thumbsup: uffin:  :wave: :rofl: hno: hno: :nicoderm: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## HardTimes92 (Mar 11, 2004)

hey homie you catch mine yet i sent it about 2 weeks ago i didnt think it would take this long to get there


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn i wish i could have entered,

get at me homie... :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

NEW NAMES ADDED

GABENDACCUTLASS
64ONDS
MY98LINCOLN
LUXURIOUSLOC'S
CADDYLAC 
THE BIG M BIKER
DJBIZZ1
GET IT RIGHT
SCRAPPING MAZDA MINI
WSH_81
87 EIGHTYSEVENCHEVY
SIC"N"TWISTED
JBUG68
DINO
Chevillacs
G DUP G BODY
PURPLE HAZE
IMPALA 631
TOPLESS 66
77TOWNCAR
DRUCIFER
WRAZED WRONG
IN YA MOUF
LAYZEEBOI
B-DOG
VAZQUEZ
MAC2LAC
JUSTRITE
NATIVE MONEY
SJ TOROKITA
41CHEV
CLASSIC LANDAU
FOOL2
HOTLINK 80
GLOSS HOGG
ONE OF A KIND
G-BODY4 LIFE
TATT2DANNY
LUXURYLOWS
DOMINANCE CC
AFIERRO
DIRTY_DUECE
LONER
DAORIGINATOR 64
K DIAZ
RAGTOP TED
SOLOWBX
83_BUICK REGAL
CORE
REGALRIDER86
GRIMMIS
63SSRIDER
DJ BIZZ
BIG SHOD
THA BARBER
OLD LEROY
AGAIN PLEASE PUT YOUR SCREEN NAME ON THE ENVELOPE


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## 64onds (Jan 12, 2005)

I see my name :biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

my name just added...coool us mail is pretty quick... :thumbsup:


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

yUP MY LETTER FINALLY GOT THEIR... :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

mine is the only one that counts :biggrin:


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

> *41chev Posted Today, 11:34 AM
> mine is the only one that counts
> *



come on 41chevy let some of us win


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

56!!! :0


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

HOW MANY MORE?


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

WHATS CRACKEN..............


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87eightysevenchevy_@Mar 12 2008, 08:09 PM~10154105
> *guys can u help me i cant decide if i want 13 0r 14 s  when i win so many decisions so lil time
> *


When you enter the next raffle, get 13's. :biggrin: In this raffle I will be getting all gold 13's. :0 :0 :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scrapping_mazda_mini_@Mar 14 2008, 11:35 AM~10167751
> *come on 41chevy  let some of us win
> *


no worries alot are going to win ...............................NOTHING!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

when is this raffle to take place????


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Mar 17 2008, 01:07 PM~10188275
> *when is this raffle to take place????
> *


at the end of the month :biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

Any update on the list???


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WHAT LIST


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 18 2008, 09:02 PM~10200504
> *WHAT LIST
> *


The list of names for the raffle....btw this is my new s/n

I'm sending you out another envelope with this s/n and my old one (Individuals95)


----------



## 64onds (Jan 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 18 2008, 06:02 PM~10200504
> *WHAT LIST
> *


hahahahahahaha  :biggrin:


----------



## 64onds (Jan 12, 2005)

After i win how long do it take for my 13's to arrive? :cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

NEW NAMES ADDED

RBEMERICK
JUSTIN ASKEW
GABENDACCUTLASS
64ONDS
MY98LINCOLN
LUXURIOUSLOC'S
CADDYLAC 
THE BIG M BIKER
DJBIZZ1
GET IT RIGHT
SCRAPPING MAZDA MINI
WSH_81
87 EIGHTYSEVENCHEVY
SIC"N"TWISTED
JBUG68
DINO
Chevillacs
G DUP G BODY
PURPLE HAZE
IMPALA 631
TOPLESS 66
77TOWNCAR
DRUCIFER
WRAZED WRONG
IN YA MOUF
LAYZEEBOI
B-DOG
VAZQUEZ
MAC2LAC
JUSTRITE
NATIVE MONEY
SJ TOROKITA
41CHEV
CLASSIC LANDAU
FOOL2
HOTLINK 80
GLOSS HOGG
ONE OF A KIND
G-BODY4 LIFE
TATT2DANNY
LUXURYLOWS
DOMINANCE CC
AFIERRO
DIRTY_DUECE
LONER
DAORIGINATOR 64
K DIAZ
RAGTOP TED
SOLOWBX
83_BUICK REGAL
CORE
REGALRIDER86
GRIMMIS
63SSRIDER
DJ BIZZ
BIG SHOD
THA BARBER
OLD LEROY
AGAIN PLEASE PUT YOUR SCREEN NAME ON THE ENVELOPE


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

the end of the monts is just around the corner.
:biggrin:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Mar 21 2008, 02:00 PM~10224384
> *the end of the monts is just around the corner.
> :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Im ready for my Z's too!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WERE GONNA CHANGE IT UP A BIT ILL LET YALL KNOW WHEN THE DRAWINGS GONNA BE


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## 64onds (Jan 12, 2005)

TTT For my future new 13's :cheesy:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 21 2008, 08:21 PM~10225444
> *WERE GONNA CHANGE IT UP A BIT ILL LET YALL KNOW WHEN THE DRAWINGS GONNA BE
> *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

I thought it would be on the 21st? 30 days from the original post?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ITS CHANGED I HAVE A CELEBERTY THATS GONNA PICK THE WINNER AT THE SANBERDINO SHOW


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 22 2008, 02:12 PM~10230187
> *ITS CHANGED I HAVE A CELEBERTY THATS GONNA PICK THE WINNER AT THE SANBERDINO SHOW
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## 64onds (Jan 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

So this will happen the 13th of April?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Mar 23 2008, 02:14 AM~10233370
> *So this will happen the 13th of April?
> *


YEP :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 23 2008, 10:04 AM~10234340
> *YEP  :biggrin:
> *


Teaser.... :biggrin:


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

Okiis... :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

any updates on the list


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

Too bad I wont be there to pick up my Z's. :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Mar 21 2008, 01:15 PM~10223377
> *NEW NAMES ADDED
> 
> RBEMERICK
> ...


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Mar 30 2008, 05:44 AM~10288145
> *NEW NAMES ADDED
> 
> RBEMERICK
> ...



Damn i sent 2 envelopes and still my name isnt on that list


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

double post


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Mar 22 2008, 02:12 PM~10230187
> *ITS CHANGED I HAVE A CELEBERTY THATS GONNA PICK THE WINNER AT THE SANBERDINO SHOW
> *



TIME??


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

no i got yours ,my sons gonna go through the list today and fix it


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Mar 31 2008, 12:47 PM~10297013
> *no i got yours ,my sons gonna go through the list today and fix it
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 64onds (Jan 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

NEW NAMES ADDED

LA HOMIE*
HARDTIMES92 *
RBEMERICK *
ROYALTY *
GABENDACCUTLASS *
64ONDS*
MY98LINCOLN *
LUXURIOUSLOC'S*
CADDYLAC *
THE BIG M BIKER*
DJBIZZ1*
GET IT RIGHT*
SCRAPPING MAZDA MINI*
WSH_81 *
87 EIGHTYSEVENCHEVY *
SIC"N"TWISTED *
JBUG68*
DINO *
Chevillacs
G DUP G BODY*
PURPLE HAZE*
IMPALA 631 *
TOPLESS 66 *
77TOWNCAR *
DRUCIFER *
WRAZED WRONG *
IN YA MOUF *
LAYZEEBOI *
B-DOG *
VAZQUE J5 *
MAC2LAC *
JUSTRITE *
NATIVE MONEY *
SJ TOROKITA*
41CHEV*
CLASSIC LANDAU*
FOOL2*
HOTLINK 80*
GLOSS HOGG*
ONE OF A KIND*
G-BODY4 LIFE *
TATT2DANNY*
LUXURYLOWS*
DOMINANCE CC*
AFIERRO *
DIRTY_DUECE *
LONER *
DAORIGINATOR 64 *
K DIAZ *
RAGTOP TED *
SOLOWBX *
83_BUICK REGAL *
CORE *
REGALRIDER86*
GRIMMIS*
63SSRIDER*
DJ BIZZ*
BIG SHOD*
THA BARBER*
OLD LEROY*
AGAIN PLEASE PUT YOUR SCREEN NAME ON THE ENVELOPE


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 3 2008, 01:57 PM~10325429
> *NEW NAMES ADDED
> 
> LA HOMIE*
> ...


I thought you said you got mine? I still don't see my s/n on there.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

I THOUGHT I DID


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

CHECK OUT ZENITH WIRE WHEELS AND INDIVIDUALS CC ON 
LIVIN THE LOW LIFE TODAY ON THE SPEED CHANNEL AT 10:30 EASTERN 9:30 CENTAL 8:30 MOUNTAIN 7:30 PACIFIC


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 3 2008, 10:00 PM~10329100
> *I THOUGHT I DID
> *


I don't mean to be a pain in the ass.....but can you check again.

I know for a fact I sent you 2 envelopes.


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

fucking mail man... thats 41 cents down the drain for me :angry:


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

im guessing you didnt receive my letter?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

t t t


----------



## 64onds (Jan 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## HardTimes92 (Mar 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 3 2008, 11:57 AM~10325429
> *NEW NAMES ADDED
> 
> LA HOMIE*
> ...


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

so sunday the drawing results will be in name SCRAPPING_MAZDA_MINI as the next member of the winners club 





well hopefully



and bump to the top :biggrin:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

this weekend :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ZENITH WIREWHEELS,Apr 3 2008, 11:57 AM~10325429]NEW NAMES ADDED

JINX64
LA HOMIE*
HARDTIMES92 *
RBEMERICK *
ROYALTY *
GABENDACCUTLASS *
64ONDS*
MY98LINCOLN *
LUXURIOUSLOC'S*
CADDYLAC *
THE BIG M BIKER*
DJBIZZ1*
GET IT RIGHT*
SCRAPPING MAZDA MINI*
WSH_81 *
87 EIGHTYSEVENCHEVY *
SIC"N"TWISTED *
JBUG68*
DINO *
Chevillacs
G DUP G BODY*
PURPLE HAZE*
IMPALA 631 *
TOPLESS 66 *
77TOWNCAR *
DRUCIFER *
WRAZED WRONG *
IN YA MOUF *
LAYZEEBOI *
B-DOG *
VAZQUE J5 *
MAC2LAC *
JUSTRITE *
NATIVE MONEY *
SJ TOROKITA*
41CHEV*
CLASSIC LANDAU*
FOOL2*
HOTLINK 80*
GLOSS HOGG*
ONE OF A KIND*
G-BODY4 LIFE *
TATT2DANNY*
LUXURYLOWS*
DOMINANCE CC*
AFIERRO *
DIRTY_DUECE *
LONER *
DAORIGINATOR 64 *
K DIAZ *
RAGTOP TED *
SOLOWBX *
83_BUICK REGAL *
CORE *
REGALRIDER86*
GRIMMIS*
63SSRIDER*
DJ BIZZ*
BIG SHOD*
THA BARBER*
OLD LEROY*
AGAIN PLEASE PUT YOUR SCREEN NAME ON THE ENVELOPE
]
LOOKS LIKE IT MIGHT NOT GO DOWN JUST YET THE NAMES ARE STILL COMMIN IN AND I NEVER PUT A DEADLINE ON IT


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

i thought the deadline was the 14th?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

NEVER PUT THAT ON THERE


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Actually the intial post said one month (we'll say 31 days) from the day you posted (which was the 21st) so the last mail should have been sent on the 22nd at the latest meaning after the 25th you should have stop accepting entries..... IMO,.. Its your raffle, im just seeing it as you stated.. again no hate or anything just facts from my point of view....


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Apr 10 2008, 01:44 AM~10379552
> *Actually the intial post said one month (we'll say 31 days)  from the day you posted (which was the 21st) so the last mail should have been sent on the 22nd at the latest meaning after the 25th you should have stop accepting entries..... IMO,.. Its your raffle, im just seeing it as you stated.. again no hate or anything just facts from my point of view....
> *



C'mon It's a chance to win FREE Zeniths with a FREE raffle and you feel FREE to complain... :uh: 

JD has already sold out so many raffles and he DIDN"T need to give away a set for nothing...

Thanks for the FREE raffle JD, Did I mention it is FREE!!  :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Feb 21 2008, 08:24 PM~9999354
> *WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A FREE DRAWING FOR A SET OF WHEELS
> 
> ONLY LAY-IT-LOW MEMBERS TAHT HAVE PARTICIPATED IN A RAFFLE CAN PLAY
> ...


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Apr 10 2008, 03:04 AM~10379572
> *C'mon It's a chance to win FREE Zeniths with a FREE raffle and you feel FREE to complain... :uh:
> 
> JD has already sold out so many raffles and he DIDN"T need to give away a set for nothing...
> ...


Im not complaining by any means bro... i just thought we were sticking to the rules... i'll still enter the raffles no matter what and support the raffles dont get me wrong i just dont think its fair to change up the rules... read the initial post....


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Apr 10 2008, 02:13 AM~10379586
> *Im not complaining by any means bro... i just thought we were sticking to the rules... i'll still enter the raffles no matter what and support the raffles dont get me wrong i just dont think its fair to change up the rules... read the initial post....
> *



I did, but I just think *FUCK RULES!! *If he wanted to wait a year to draw the winner it's his choice right? 

I have never been big on Rules...


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Mar 22 2008, 02:12 PM~10230187
> *ITS CHANGED I HAVE A CELEBERTY THATS GONNA PICK THE WINNER AT THE SANBERDINO SHOW
> *



^^^^ Its almost there.. :0


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Its whatever bro, im not going to argue with you or anyone else for that matter... there are no hard feelings i just feel you should stick to what you tell people. I myself am a man of my word. if i say im going to do something im going to do it the way i stated. he could add 500 more names to the list. i could really give a shit less honestly. its all about benefiting the lowriding community and thats what each of my entries go to... whoever wins...


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Mar 22 2008, 04:42 PM~10230743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

By the way the combo you went with is the same one i would have chosen.. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Apr 10 2008, 02:24 AM~10379605
> *By the way the combo you went with is the same one i would have chosen.. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks, I didn't want as much gold as on my chinka's. :biggrin: 

I love the contrast on his Gold and Chrome. Thats what sets Z's apart with the signature ring in the hub and knock off look great..imo


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

you mind pm 'in me how much the upgrade cost for future reference? :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

I HAD ONLY CHANGED IT BECAUSE ALOT OF PEOPLE SENT THERE'S AND IT NEVER GOT HERE THANKS TO THE USPS SO I GAVE THEM A LITTLE MORE TIME TO SEND IN ANOTHER ENTRY 
THATS ALL 
I MIGHT STILL HAVE THE GIVE AWAY AT THE SHOW INFACT IM GOING TO 

FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT SENT IN YOUR ENTRY AND YOUR NOT ON THE LIST 
PM ME YOUR INFO JUST LIKE IT WAS ON THE ENVALOPE AND WE WILL FILL ONE OUT 
AGAIN ITS NIT YOUR FAULT THE USPS FUCKED UP BUT ILL MAKE IT BETTER LETS DO THIS


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 10 2008, 11:40 AM~10380641
> *I HAD ONLY CHANGED IT BECAUSE ALOT OF PEOPLE SENT THERE'S AND IT NEVER GOT HERE THANKS TO THE USPS SO I GAVE THEM A LITTLE MORE TIME TO SEND IN ANOTHER ENTRY
> THATS ALL
> I MIGHT STILL HAVE THE GIVE AWAY AT THE SHOW INFACT IM GOING TO
> ...



Thats wut Im talkin about!!!!

PM sent JD....thanks for the opportunity

Stupid ass USPS, I sent 2 envelopes and nuthin :uh:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i put naked girl pics in my envalope :biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 11 2008, 05:42 PM~10394231
> *i put naked girl pics in my envalope :biggrin:
> *


You should have filled it with cash too..  :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

oh shit free zeniths :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

can i get my pictures back :biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 11 2008, 11:50 PM~10396677
> *can i get my pictures back :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

WILL IT BE VIDEO TAPED?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

YEP FOR SHO


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317 (Oct 17, 2005)

Whats good JD


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

well todays the day when do i find out i got a set of zeniths comin my way?????????j/p but someone will get lucky today.........


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scrapping_mazda_mini_@Apr 13 2008, 04:48 PM~10406053
> *well todays the day  when do i find out i got a set of zeniths comin my way?????????j/p  but someone will get lucky today.........
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 10 2008, 09:40 AM~10380641
> *I HAD ONLY CHANGED IT BECAUSE ALOT OF PEOPLE SENT THERE'S AND IT NEVER GOT HERE THANKS TO THE USPS SO I GAVE THEM A LITTLE MORE TIME TO SEND IN ANOTHER ENTRY
> THATS ALL
> I MIGHT STILL HAVE THE GIVE AWAY AT THE SHOW INFACT IM GOING TO
> ...


I PM'd my info I think on Friday
can you hear me now? LOL


----------



## 87eightysevenchevy (Jan 9, 2008)

was just wondern who is the lucky person to win the set
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87eightysevenchevy_@Apr 13 2008, 07:34 PM~10408137
> *was just wondern who is the lucky person  to win the set
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


x2 :uh:


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

probably wont get word till tommorrow, jd had his booth at the show so you know he was busy


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: ok i just need to know how much it is to ship them tp AZ :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

oh shit i finally won


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 13 2008, 11:59 PM~10409303
> *oh shit i finally won
> *


bout time!! :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

what time u showing it homie the video i meen............


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

so who won


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Apr 14 2008, 07:27 AM~10410937
> *<span style='color:blue'>i won *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

ya should have sent nude pics


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 14 2008, 06:29 AM~10410946
> *ya should have sent nude pics
> *


u serious chevy or are u just bullshitn homie....lol


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Apr 14 2008, 09:39 AM~10411661
> *u serious chevy or are u just bullshitn homie....lol
> *


maybe :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Video or it didn't happen


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 14 2008, 08:46 AM~10411714
> *maybe :biggrin:
> *


so did you win or no :angry:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 14 2008, 07:29 AM~10410946
> *ya should have sent nude pics
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

So who was the winner?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

diid i win yet or what? :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

I think the better question is....did he finally do the raffle at the show?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

NOPE TOMARROW AT MR CARTOONS SHOW FOR SURE THE SHOW WAS CRAZY BIZZY AND THE IDIOTS NEXT TO US HAD THERE FN MUSIC UP TOOOOOOOOOO LOAD ALL NIGHT


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 14 2008, 06:22 PM~10416068
> *NOPE TOMARROW AT MR CARTOONS SHOW FOR SURE THE SHOW WAS CRAZY BIZZY AND THE IDIOTS NEXT TO US HAD THERE FN MUSIC UP TOOOOOOOOOO LOAD ALL NIGHT
> *


 :angry: those bastards can't let us get our wheel on :biggrin:


----------



## 87eightysevenchevy (Jan 9, 2008)

wow sounds like this goin turn into a story book


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

oh well 1 more day til i get the NEW FREE RAFFLE ZENITHS :biggrin:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

SO WHAT TIME TOMORROW HOMIE


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i tried :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i won in the dayton raffle :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WE WILL BE AT CARTOONS AT 8PM CA TIME 
ME LOWRIDER MAG AND CARTOON 
SO ILL POST THE VIDEO AND PICS AS SOON AS ITS DONE 
THERES ALSO GONNA BE A LITTLE TWIST TO THIS AS WELL


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 15 2008, 07:15 PM~10423621
> *WE WILL BE AT CARTOONS AT 8PM CA TIME
> ME LOWRIDER MAG AND CARTOON
> SO ILL POST THE VIDEO AND PICS AS SOON AS ITS DONE
> ...


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

cant wait 8 o clock here come my rims :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 15 2008, 04:15 PM~10423621
> *WE WILL BE AT CARTOONS AT 8PM CA TIME
> ME LOWRIDER MAG AND CARTOON
> SO ILL POST THE VIDEO AND PICS AS SOON AS ITS DONE
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dino, BigPoppa78

bigpoppa in here!!


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Apr 15 2008, 07:32 PM~10423723
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Dino, BigPoppa78
> 
> ...


  u know it son!


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

A few hours and counting.. hno: :around: hno:


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

oKAYS... LETS SEE AM IN FLORIDA, I THINK IS LIKE 3 HOURS BACK IN CALI... sO I GOTA ADD 3 HOURS TO 8 PM SO I GOTA WAIT TILL 11 PM OKAYS... i WAS JUST DOING A LIL MATH... iS THAT RIGHT... :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Is it 8:00 yet?


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

send them to me, Im going to Iraq again soon!!!


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

send them to me im stayin in the u.s. just playin haze good luck over there


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 9 2008, 08:40 PM~10376732
> *ZENITH WIREWHEELS,Apr 3 2008, 11:57 AM~10325429]NEW NAMES ADDED
> 
> JINX64
> ...


SO IS THIS THE FINAL LIST? CAN WE SEE A VIDEO TAPE WITH ALL THE NAMES ON PAPER BEFORE ITS DRAWN OUT?


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

17 minutes til i get my zeniths


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

hno:


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

scrapping_mazda_mini, ss62vert, 83 buick regal, 41chev


all patient on the wait hopin they will be the lucky ones........


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

i think we still have a couple hours?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scrapping_mazda_mini_@Apr 15 2008, 08:04 PM~10425423
> *scrapping_mazda_mini, ss62vert, 83 buick regal, 41chev
> all patient on the wait hopin they will be the lucky ones........
> *


i just won today in the dayton raffel


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

isnt it passed 8:00????????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

now i need my z's


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

41chev Posted Today, 08:10 PM 
now i need my z's 


GREEDY are we


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

*Patience fellas, they are worth the wait, TRUST ME!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Apr 15 2008, 07:13 PM~10425541
> *Patience fellas, they are worth the wait, TRUST ME!!!! :biggrin:
> *


got any pics


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scrapping_mazda_mini_@Apr 15 2008, 08:11 PM~10425510
> *41chev Posted Today, 08:10 PM
> now i need my z's
> GREEDY are we
> *


na im going to hop om my new z's


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

hno: :cheesy:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i won second place a set of china's


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Apr 15 2008, 08:14 PM~10425555
> *got any pics
> *


Yeah, in the Raffle #5 topic...I got them yesterday and the tires on today.. :biggrin:


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Apr 15 2008, 07:18 PM~10425596
> *Yeah, in the Raffle #5 topic...I got them yesterday and the tires on today.. :biggrin:
> *


looks good what u really gona put them on


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Apr 15 2008, 08:20 PM~10425627
> *looks good what u really gona put them on
> *


haha. Click on my screen name and there's a pic on the Linc..


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

nothin like a nice lincoln on zs


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

FO SHO!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

9 pm :uh:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

STILL WAITING..........................


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

STILL WAITING.......................... 
STILL WAITING.......................... 
STILL WAITING.......................... 
STILL WAITING.......................... 
STILL WAITING.......................... 
STILL WAITING.......................... 
STILL WAITING.......................... 
STILL WAITING.......................... 
STILL WAITING.......................... 
STILL WAITING.......................... 
STILL WAITING.......................... 
STILL WAITING.......................... 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Apr 15 2008, 08:14 PM~10426280
> *STILL WAITING..........................
> *



X2 i'm so broke i can't even pay _attention_ :cheesy:


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

hno:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gloss Hogg_@Apr 15 2008, 09:20 PM~10426316
> *X2  i'm so broke i can't even pay attention  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Apr 15 2008, 11:15 PM~10426288
> *STILL WAITING..........................
> STILL WAITING..........................
> STILL WAITING..........................
> ...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

SORRY AGAIN 
CARTOON HAD A LIL EMERGANCY SO WE DOIN IT TOMARROW 
AGAIN SORRY


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 16 2008, 01:25 AM~10427486
> *SORRY AGAIN
> CARTOON HAD A LIL EMERGANCY SO WE DOIN IT TOMARROW
> AGAIN SORRY
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: cant wait.......


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 15 2008, 10:25 PM~10427486
> *SORRY AGAIN
> CARTOON HAD A LIL EMERGANCY SO WE DOIN IT TOMARROW
> AGAIN SORRY
> *


aint nothing wrong with waiting one more day for my zs :biggrin:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

damn it ............ the suspense


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

what times it going down @


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

if i win the zeniths i will give my brand new china's to the second person's name pulled :0


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 16 2008, 12:38 PM~10430545
> *if i win  the zeniths i will give my brand new china's to the second person's  name pulled  :0
> *


Now we got first and second place winners 

Fuck it....if I win I will give the second person's name pulled a new chrome Prestolite motor


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ill toss in a bag of Doritos!


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

Nacho Cheese


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Winners choice! But those are the best.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

I will Take some ships,,,yummy :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

anyone know when this is too happen?


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

damn send them z's to new york! new york aint seen no z's yet! :biggrin:


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

oh cmon minnesota needs a member of the zeniths winner circle


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

what up shod and 41 chevy


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ok, when is the drawing?


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Apr 17 2008, 10:22 AM~10438705
> *Ok, when is the drawing?
> *


x2


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Apr 17 2008, 06:08 AM~10436875
> *what  up shod and 41 chevy
> *


wut up chris :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Apr 17 2008, 06:08 AM~10436875
> *what  up shod and 41 chevy
> *


waiting for my z's


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 15 2008, 04:15 PM~10423621
> *WE WILL BE AT CARTOONS AT 8PM CA TIME
> ME LOWRIDER MAG AND CARTOON
> SO ILL POST THE VIDEO AND PICS AS SOON AS ITS DONE
> ...


oh shizzz a photo shot and a year scrip from lrm with the wheels two jolley ranchers and a pop tart and a pack of koolaid :0


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

And some Doritos


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

SORRY FOR SO MANY VIDEOS BUT THE CAMERA WAS TIPPIN 

AND THE WINNER IS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

I HAVE NO CLUE WTF IS UP WITH THE AUDIO ITS WOKS BEFORE THE UPLOAD


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

who was it am at work and i cant see the video


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

it looks like a big ass envelope :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 87eightysevenchevy (Jan 9, 2008)

I SMEELLLLLL SHITTTTTT BULLSHITTTTTT THAT ISSSSSSSSS


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87eightysevenchevy_@Apr 18 2008, 04:16 AM~10444801
> *I SMEELLLLLL  SHITTTTTT  BULLSHITTTTTT    THAT ISSSSSSSSS
> *


why?????


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

*I WON AGAIN :0 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 18 2008, 06:39 AM~10445229
> *I WON AGAIN :0
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


really


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87eightysevenchevy_@Apr 18 2008, 05:16 AM~10444801
> *I SMEELLLLLL   SHITTTTTT  BULLSHITTTTTT    THAT ISSSSSSSSS
> *


WTF ARE YOU TALKIN ABOUT

BULLSHIT THAT I STAYED AT CARTOONS SHOP TILL 1AM SO WE COULD DO THE DRAWING AFTER HE DID A TATTOO 
SO I COULD GIVE AWAY A FREE SET OF WHEELS 
YOUR CRAZY


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THE WINNER WAS JBUG68

IM GONNA UPLOAD THE VIDEO AGAIN SO YALL CAN HEAR THE AUDIO


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

congrats to the winner


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

lucky guy jbug68 congrats man


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

IF YALL CANT HEAR THE VIDEO PAUSE IT AT THE END AND COMPAIR IT TO THE PIC I POSTED


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WERE GONNA KEEP ALL THE ENTRYS IN THE BOX AND DO IT AGAIN SOON 
CAUSE THATS WHAT KINDA OF GUY I AM


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

lucky guy jbug68 congrats man


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 18 2008, 11:37 AM~10446660
> *WERE GONNA KEEP ALL THE ENTRYS IN THE BOX AND DO IT AGAIN SOON
> CAUSE THATS WHAT KINDA OF GUY I AM
> *


Congrats to the winner(whoever he is on here),what other company or wheel maker is doing this ANYWHERE???
The owner(s)over at Zenith Wires deserves alot of credit for giving back to lowriding community.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 18 2008, 09:37 AM~10446660
> *WERE GONNA KEEP ALL THE ENTRYS IN THE BOX AND DO IT AGAIN SOON
> CAUSE THATS WHAT KINDA OF GUY I AM
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 18 2008, 10:37 AM~10446660
> *WERE GONNA KEEP ALL THE ENTRYS IN THE BOX AND DO IT AGAIN SOON
> CAUSE THATS WHAT KINDA OF GUY I AM
> *


hell yeah much props to you jd for giving away zeniths and for doing all these raffles i not only have respect for the wheels but for the makers as well thankz for giving back homie


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Apr 18 2008, 10:53 AM~10446744
> *Congrats to the winner(whoever he is on here),what other company or wheel maker is doing this ANYWHERE???
> The owner(s)over at Zenith Wires deserves alot of credit for giving back to lowriding community.
> *


x2


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

Is that still going on???  :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

ConGrats To The Winner


And Thanks ZENITH WIRE WHEELS</span></span>


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

YOUR ALL WELCOME 
AND CONGRATS TO THE WINNER 
I GUESS HE DOSENT EVEN KNOW YET


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 18 2008, 10:37 AM~10446660
> *WERE GONNA KEEP ALL THE ENTRYS IN THE BOX AND DO IT AGAIN SOON
> CAUSE THATS WHAT KINDA OF GUY I AM
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Very cool...


----------



## andre$$$ (Jan 16, 2008)

Good stuff Zenith!!
Major Propz..


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Back to China I go!


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 18 2008, 10:24 AM~10446583
> *THE WINNER WAS JBUG68
> 
> IM GONNA UPLOAD THE VIDEO AGAIN SO YALL CAN HEAR THE AUDIO
> ...


YEA!!! I cant believe it!


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 18 2008, 01:21 PM~10447592
> *YOUR ALL WELCOME
> AND CONGRATS TO THE WINNER
> I GUESS HE DOSENT EVEN KNOW YET
> *


Shit, I didnt. I never thought I had a chance. Cant wait to get em !! Guess I owe a chrome Prestolite motor to the second name pulled :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Apr 18 2008, 03:44 PM~10448641
> *Back to China I go!
> *


welcome to the club, we have jackets :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Apr 18 2008, 03:49 PM~10448670
> *YEA!!! I cant believe it!
> *


Congratulations :biggrin: Welcome to the Zenith winners club.


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Apr 18 2008, 04:39 PM~10448972
> *Congratulations  :biggrin: Welcome to the Zenith winners club.
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I guess if there was a second name pulled I owe a bag of Doritos! :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Apr 18 2008, 04:39 PM~10448972
> *Congratulations  :biggrin: Welcome to the Zenith winners club.
> *


X3 :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

nice!!


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

dAMN! i DINT WIN... aM JUST GONA HAVE TO SAVE SUM MONEY N PURCHASE A SET... :biggrin:


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks! :thumbsup: Cant wait to add to my signature


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Apr 19 2008, 01:15 AM~10451925
> *Thanks! :thumbsup: Cant wait to add to my signature
> *


add it now you allready won


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 19 2008, 12:34 AM~10451990
> *add it now you allready won
> *


 :yes:


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

There it is. Looks good!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Apr 19 2008, 11:22 AM~10453585
> *There it is. Looks good!!
> *


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

Anyone know what KO's come with it? Thanks


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Apr 18 2008, 03:55 PM~10448695
> *Shit, I didnt. I never thought I had a chance. Cant wait to get em !! Guess I owe a chrome Prestolite motor to the second name pulled  :biggrin:
> *


no other name was pulled so just send it to me


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

yup send the chrome presotlite to 41chev and he will send me the chinas so i can roll my ss around to restore :biggrin:


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Feb 21 2008, 06:24 PM~9999354
> *THE PEOPLE THAT ENTER AND DONT WIN WILL ALLREADY BE ENTERED IN THE NEXT FREE DRAWING
> 
> WINNER WILL RECIEVE A ALL CHROME SET OF 13 OR 14INCH ZENITH WIRE WHEELS CHOICE OF STRAIGHT LACE OR X-LACE
> ...



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

I went with the 13 x-lace with the gold band :thumbsup:


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

Anyone got a pic of a set like that??


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

:biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## SE_KEFE (Mar 5, 2008)

Oooh weeee! Here we go! Sending mine today! :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 27 2008, 10:46 PM~10518815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a beautiful sight


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

TTT.....How many days are left?


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

Cant wait to put these on my 68!!


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

What up JD.....Getting any closer on those wheels. Got some big shows comming up :thumbsup: Thanks!!


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

Get in line homie!!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

BOTH COMMING REAL SOON


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@May 19 2008, 10:55 PM~10693636
> *Get in line homie!!!
> *


I won raffle #7....you won #8, so you get in line!!!


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

Looks like someone got their computer fixed :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@May 20 2008, 08:47 AM~10694675
> *I won raffle #7....you won #8, so you get in line!!!
> *


my raffle ended before yours. So u get in line. :biggrin:


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@May 20 2008, 09:55 PM~10701367
> *my raffle ended before yours. So u get in line. :biggrin:
> *


Damn :tears:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

actually the wheels get done when they get done no special order


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@May 21 2008, 08:49 AM~10703398
> *actually the wheels get done when they get done no special order
> *


Ohhhh. Now it makes sense. I thought they were special order. So you do them in batches. Thanks!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT FOR THE REAL ZENITHS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT FOR REAL ZENITHS I WENT FOR BROKE TO KEEP THE NAME ALIVE


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@May 26 2008, 11:29 PM~10743600
> *TTT FOR REAL ZENITHS I WENT FOR BROKE TO KEEP THE NAME ALIVE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

TTT for ZZZ's


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

$15 SHIPPED US $20 SHIPPED CANADA
LIMITED QUANITY


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

Any word on the rims Big Dog :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

13X7 X-LACE WITH GOLD RING RIGHT


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@May 30 2008, 03:15 PM~10773029
> *13X7 X-LACE WITH GOLD RING RIGHT
> *


Yes sir


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

I am also going to have to order another set from you in the near future. Got some big plans over here.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

DONE WILL POST PICS TOMARROW


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks Hommie. Cant wait to see those pics!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

Looks good. Cant wait to roll the big Z's :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

Got the rims last night. They look perfect!! I will post up pics when I get home. Time to enter another raffle. Thanks again!! :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WERE ARE THE PICS


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

Waitin to get the car out of paint. Should be in the next couple of weeks, but here are the rims in my living room 

:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTTTTT

FOR UPDATED PICS PLEASE FELLAS :wave:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

Waitin to get the car out of paint. Should be in the next couple of weeks, but here are the rims in my living room 

:biggrin: 


















TTT FOR THE PICS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

RAFFLE #7 FREE WHEELS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------

